# El uso de Usted/Tú/Vos.



## chica11

Hola a todos los foreros que hablan español/castellano!! Tengo una pregunta para ustedes.  Quiero saber sobre el uso de usted en vez de tú /vos en sus paises.  ¿Es “usted” una palabra muy formal que solamente se usa para la gente mayor o los profesionales (doctores/maestros/profesores etc)? ¿O es una palabra que se usa mucho a varias personas?   ¿Cuando empiezan usar tú/vos en vez de usted?  

 

 

Para contarles algo, una noche en Costa Rica, estaba en una discoteca/ un antro en la playa de Puerto Viejo o Cahuita  (se me olvidó) con mi amiga cuando dos Argentinos empezaron hablar con nostrosas. Usé la forma de usted con uno de los Argentinos.  Pués él se puso muy molestado porque le llamé usted y me dijo que la forma correcta era vos. 

Para que sepan, usé la forma de usted porque es normal para toda la gente en Costa Rica (hasta mis amigos y ex novio que siempre usaban la forma de usted conmigo!).  También, porque no le conocia a él (Argentino) y no queria conocerle tampoco!! 

 

¿Qué opinan ustedes?  Se molestan más si alguién dice usted en vez de tú/vos o al revés?


Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Eugens

En la Argentina se usa muchísimo el "vos", muchas veces incluso con personas que no conocés (¿ves? te estoy hablando de vos ) y especialmente si se trata de situaciones informales. A ese chico le sonó raro (demasiado formal) que le hablaras de "usted", porque entre personas jóvenes y en una situación informal como la que describís, los argentinos nunca van a hablar de usted. De todos modos, no tenía por qué enojarse, debería haberse dado cuenta de que, estando en otro país, las reglas cambian y *no* necesariamente todo el resto del mundo tiene que hablar como él (más bien todo lo contrario). Hiciste bien en no _darle bola.    _


----------



## Eugin

Eugens said:
			
		

> En la Argentina se usa muchísimo el "vos", muchas veces incluso con personas que no conocés (¿ves? te estoy hablando de vos ) y especialmente si se trata de situaciones informales. A ese chico le sonó raro (demasiado formal) que le hablaras de "usted", porque entre personas jóvenes y en una situación informal como la que describís, los argentinos nunca van a hablar de usted. De todos modos, no tenía por qué enojarse, debería haberse dado cuenta de que, estando en otro país, las reglas cambian y *no* necesariamente todo el resto del mundo tiene que hablar como él (más bien todo lo contrario). Hiciste bien en no _darle bola.    _



Como argentina, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, Eugens. Es así, quizás el chico en cuestión se desubicó porque habrá tenido unos tragos de más por que en otro contexto uno no se debería enfurecer si lo llaman de Usted. Más bien, te causa gracia y le aclarás: "Che, ¡¡podés tutearme!!" (de estar en Argentina, claro!!)
Eugens, sólo un pequeño comentario: puede ser que el resto de las personas no entiendan el significado de "dar bola a alguien" (está bien que lo hayas escrito en itálicas, por cierto!!!) pero se puede aclarar que es lo mismo que decir: "No le dio calce" o "no le llevó el apunte".... no sé si estos términos son más neutros tampoco....


----------



## Eugens

Tenés razón, Eugin. Lo que pasa es que yo quería darle "color local"  al post, ya que se trataba de las costumbres de nuestro país. Pero es verdad, hay que aclarar qué significa.


----------



## joeinsa

Hola primeramente, la verdad es que en algunos paises como los centroamericanos y algunos de suramerica como argentina y uruguay usan el "vos".Los centroamericanos tambien usamos el usted para referirnos a personas que no conocemos, o por respeto, y el tu lo usan mucho los  mexicanos, y en algunos otros paises, ellos si lo usan en toda ocasion, bueno hasta donde yo se... lo que debes de hacer es adaptarte al medio o a las personas con las que te encuentras, para hablar de acuerdo  a la forma de cada quien...


----------



## chica11

Hola!
¿Les molesta cuando alguién usa usted en vez de vos/tú en ocasiones?  

La verdad es que cuando volví a California después de vivir en Costa Rica por un año, me costó mucho cambiar mis costumbres y usar la forma de tú/vos con mis amigos mexicanos y salvadoreños.  Como dije antes, muchos Ticos usan usted para todo el mundo, no importa quien sea.  Mi exnovio/amigo (actualmente es mi amigo) por ejemplo, me dijo una vez que no le gusta la forma de vos y por eso siempre usa usted.  ¡Qué raro!  Además cuando vivía con una familia en Costa Rica siempre usaba la forma de usted hasta a la niña de 4 años.  Pero eso creo que lo hacía para enseñarla bien.  Ahora, con mis amigos mexicanos y salvadoreños siempre uso vos o tú (normalmente tú, me siento más comoda) pero en este foro a veces me pregunta si es mal usar la forma de tú o vos porque no quiero ofender a nadie. 

Saludos!!


----------



## marygg

hola chica 11,

Pues bueno yo soy de Mexico, aqui cuando estamos en confianza usamos el tu, entre amigos, compañeros de trabajo, en la misma familia---- esto ultimo depende porque conozco amigos que le hablan de usted a sus papas pero yo los tuteo.
El usted es algo mas formal, por ejemplo yo le hablo de usted a las personas mayores que yo, a mi abuelita, con los jefes que ya he trabajado y los padres de mis amigos, pero si en alguna ocasión ya me dicen que los tutee, es porque se sienten raros que les hablen de usted y pues ya les hablas de tu.

Como vez las oraciones se forman diferente al usar tu o usted.

(Tu) Oye, ¿dónde tienes el carro estacionado?
(Usted) Oiga, ¿dónde tiene el carro estacionado?



> lo q debes de hacer es adaptarte al medio o a las personas con las q te encuentras, para hablar de acuerdo a la forma de cada quien..


 
Por cierto yo no creo que depende del lugar a donde vas debes cambiar tu forma de hablar, sería muy confuso si viajaras mucho estar ubicando todos los regionalismos, si yo veo un extranjero aqui trato de entenderlo y por ejemplo si es un español no le digo, "pero que haces el vos no se utiliza aqui", lo que debemos hacer es tratar de entender, tanto el que viene de fuera al saber que tal vez no se exprese como los lugareños, y pues la gente de ese lugar ser un poco tolerante y no molestarse.

Por cierto, no me molesta que usen el usted en vez de tu, ya haría yo la aclaración que es mejor que utilicen el tu.

Mi aportación, sin ofender a nadie


----------



## asm

En Mexico tú es informal, para los amigos, para los que son de tu edad o menores y para la familia (cercana y extendida). Usted es mas formal, se usa para los maestros, doctores, curas (sacerdotes, pastores, etc.). En lugares donde te dan un servicio (restaurantes, tiendas, oficinas, etc.) es mejor usar usted, sobre todo si el lugar es formal.

?Cuando cambias de usted a tú? NO hay respuesta unica, la misma relacion lo da, siempre y cuando esa sea la forma comun en la region.

Tu amigo argentino, *creo yo*, hizo el comentario mas por que tu eres norteamericana, y no por el uso de usted. Te aseguro que el mismo chico, si me encuentra en la calle y yo le hablo de usted, no me va a decir nada, una porque soy mayor que él (por muchoooo  ), dos, porque él sabrá que el castellano es mi lengua materna, y no se atrevera a corregirme.


En Mexico cada vez se esta relajando mas esta "norma", yo estoy acostumbrado a que mis alumnos en Mexico me hablen de tú, pero quizas la mayoria lo hace de usted. Lo que si no vas a encontrar en Mexico es el uso de vos, y el de vosotros (plural) solo en las escuelas.

Con todo el respeto, quien se ofenda por el uso "indevido" de estos pronombres debera tener algun problema, ya sea por un pasado incomodo, ya sea por una xenofobia incurable, o por cualquier otro problema personal. Si un extranjero usa "incorrectamente" los pronombres debe ser respetado, no importa si el espanol es primera o segunda lengua.





			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola!
> ¿Les molesta cuando alguién usa usted en vez de vos/tú en ocasiones?
> 
> La verdad es que cuando volví a California después de vivir en Costa Rica por un año, me costó mucho cambiar mis costumbres y usar la forma de tú/vos con mis amigos mexicanos y salvadoreños. Como dije antes, muchos Ticos usan usted para todo el mundo, no importa quien sea. Mi exnovio/amigo (actualmente es mi amigo) por ejemplo, me dijo una vez que no le gusta la forma de vos y por eso siempre usa usted. ¡Qué raro! Además cuando vivía con una familia en Costa Rica siempre usaba la forma de usted hasta a la niña de 4 años. Pero eso creo que lo hacía para enseñarla bien. Ahora, con mis amigos mexicanos y salvadoreños siempre uso vos o tú (normalmente tú, me siento más comoda) pero en este foro a veces me pregunta si es mal usar la forma de tú o vos porque no quiero ofender a nadie.
> 
> Saludos!!


----------



## chica11

Bueno, creo que tienes toda la razon ASM.  Tambien el Argentino con quien estaba hablando, solamente estaba visitando el pais, no estaba viviendo en Costa Rica como yo y mi amiga.  El muchacho no sabia que usted es una forma muy usada en Costa Rica, (entre amigos, familiares, amantes, negocios, etc).  Pues usted es muy formal en Argentina y por eso me dijo el comentario.  Y la verdad es que no era incorrecto usar usted con el muchacho dentro de Costa Rica, por las normas y reglas del pais.  Si estuvieramos en Argentina o Mexico, habria sido diferente.  De todos modos, conozco gente que solamente usa usted y nunca vos o tu, mientras otros que usan ambos.   

Pero es muy interestante aprender lo que pasa en cada lugar.  Otra posibildad del muchacho es que estaba borracho cuando me hablo y se sorprendio escuchar usted, especialmente cuando estaba tratando de coquetear conmigo y yo muy formal con el usted.  

Saluditos!!
([/B]PD No puse tildes a proposito!!! Perdoname!!  Que flojera/Perezosa!!


----------



## chica11

Bueno, ahora no tengo ningún problema con la forma de tú, siempre lo uso!!!  Gracias a mis amigos aquí en California y gracias a mi tiempo viviendo en México!! Pues, pero ya me di cuenta que si usara tú con el muchacho, me habria dicho que la forma correcta era vos!!


----------



## jpshred

*Bueno no se porque sentiste raro hablarle de vos a alguien, si todos en centro america nos dirijimos de vos a las personas. No se, yo soy de Guatemala, y todos nos voseamos, al menos que hables con un viejo, o a la suegra si es cuadrada usarias el UD. El tu se usa menos frecuente.  
*



----------------------------------------------------------------


			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos los foreros que hablan español/castellano!! Tengo una pregunta para ustedes.  Quiero saber sobre el uso de usted en vez de tú /vos en sus paises.  ¿Es “usted” una palabra muy formal que solamente se usa para la gente mayor o los profesionales (doctores/maestros/profesores etc)? ¿O es una palabra que se usa mucho a varias personas?   ¿Cuando empiezan usar tú/vos en vez de usted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para contarles algo, una noche en Costa Rica, estaba en una discoteca/ un antro en la playa de Puerto Viejo o Cahuita  (se me olvidó) con mi amiga cuando dos Argentinos empezaron hablar con nostrosas. Usé la forma de usted con uno de los Argentinos.  Pués él se puso muy molestado porque le llamé usted y me dijo que la forma correcta era vos.
> 
> Para que sepan, usé la forma de usted porque es normal para toda la gente en Costa Rica (hasta mis amigos y ex novio que siempre usaban la forma de usted conmigo!).  También, porque no le conocia a él (Argentino) y no queria conocerle tampoco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?  Se molestan más si alguién dice usted en vez de tú/vos o al revés?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## jpshred

Creo que en el sur de mexico si usan el Vos, mas en Chiapas.

-------



			
				asm said:
			
		

> En Mexico tú es informal, para los amigos, para los que son de tu edad o menores y para la familia (cercana y extendida). Usted es mas formal, se usa para los maestros, doctores, curas (sacerdotes, pastores, etc.). En lugares donde te dan un servicio (restaurantes, tiendas, oficinas, etc.) es mejor usar usted, sobre todo si el lugar es formal.
> 
> ?Cuando cambias de usted a tú? NO hay respuesta unica, la misma relacion lo da, siempre y cuando esa sea la forma comun en la region.
> 
> Tu amigo argentino, *creo yo*, hizo el comentario mas por que tu eres norteamericana, y no por el uso de usted. Te aseguro que el mismo chico, si me encuentra en la calle y yo le hablo de usted, no me va a decir nada, una porque soy mayor que él (por muchoooo  ), dos, porque él sabrá que el castellano es mi lengua materna, y no se atrevera a corregirme.
> 
> 
> En Mexico cada vez se esta relajando mas esta "norma", yo estoy acostumbrado a que mis alumnos en Mexico me hablen de tú, pero quizas la mayoria lo hace de usted. Lo que si no vas a encontrar en Mexico es el uso de vos, y el de vosotros (plural) solo en las escuelas.
> 
> Con todo el respeto, quien se ofenda por el uso "indevido" de estos pronombres debera tener algun problema, ya sea por un pasado incomodo, ya sea por una xenofobia incurable, o por cualquier otro problema personal. Si un extranjero usa "incorrectamente" los pronombres debe ser respetado, no importa si el espanol es primera o segunda lengua.


----------



## Laia

¿Es “usted” una palabra muy formal que solamente se usa para la gente mayor o los profesionales (doctores/maestros/profesores etc)? 

Sólo para gente mayor que tú que son desconocidos (o que no hay confianza, o que tienen cara de serios). Por ejemplo, nunca trataría de usted a mi abuela o a mi abuelo.
A mi médico y a mis profesores les tuteo, y ellos a mí también.

¿O es una palabra que se usa mucho a varias personas? 

Yo la considero muy formal, ya te digo...

¿Cuando empiezan usar tú/vos en vez de usted? 

Pues no lo sé, nunca he pasado del usted al tú con nadie, con quien he empezado de tú he seguido de tú, y con quien he empezado de usted, he seguido de usted.

¿Qué opinan ustedes? Se molestan más si alguién dice usted en vez de tú/vos o al revés?

Si me llaman de usted interpreto que me están llamando vieja, o que les caigo mal y quieren marcar distancias conmigo. Por suerte, no es algo que me suceda habitualmente...
Si me llaman de vos pienso que son argentinos (ya sé que hay otros países que vosean...) y lo interpreto como si me tutearan.
Si me tutean, pues bien, es lo normal.


----------



## Tochi

En Costa Rica no existe el tuteo desafortunadamente para nada y digo desafortunadamente porque personalmente me agrada la forma en que suena cuando escucho a personas de otros paises. Es una de esas cosas que no pueden cambiarse de un país. El voceo tambien lo usan algunas personas, otras para nada. En los niños no es comun. Curiosamente a veces yo lo uso pero nunca con gente de mi familia.


----------



## MarX

El sábado pasado me trató un chico alemán de _usted_, aunque hubiera aprendido el castellano en Alacant.
Eso me parecía muy raro. Pero no lo corregí. Yo lo traté directamente de *vos*.

Durante mi estancia en Espanya me di cuenta que casi nunca se ustedeaba la gente. También con personas desconocidas, y con profesores solía tutearse. Por eso me sonó muy extranyo que el chico ustedeara.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La idoneidad del tú y del usted no depende sólo del interlocutor, sino también de quien inicia la conversación.
Yo tengo más de cuarenta años y ahora uso más el usted que cuando tenía veinte y a su vez, espero mucho más que antes, ser tratado de usted en determinadas circunstancias.
Por mi profesión trato con desconocidos de todas las edades.
En general, sólo trato de tú a los muy jóvenes, digamos los menores de 25 años.
A todos los demás, de usted, pero también ocurre que con el tiempo se adquiere una relación de confianza con los que en principio eran desconocidos, y pasamos al tú casi de modo natural, excepto con los muy mayores, más de 60 con los que se suele mantener el usted.
Yo, a su vez , en el ejercicio de la profesión  espero ser tratado de entrada de usted por los desconocidos y en Andalucía suele suceder así.
Es cierto que algunos jóvenes con los que a veces trato  suelen usar más 



el tú en estos casos, lo cual no me agrada demasiado, pero tampoco pongo mala cara.
A veces no es sólo el tú, sino la excesiva confianza, "Oye, búscame tal cosa...", en vez de "¿me podrías buscar tal cosa?". Esta última fórmula me parece más aceptable.



Cuando soy yo el cliente en algún establecimiento, un hotel, un restaurante, una tienda, lo normal es que desde hace ya unos años, desde la treintena más o menos, me traten de usted y si en algún sitio me tratan de tú, lo veo raro.


----------



## Tomby

De forma general se usa:
Tú = uso informal
Vos = uso informal en algunos países latinoamericanos
Usted = uso formal
Personalmente uso el "usted" para personas desconocidas y mayores de edad como muestra de respeto.
A familiares (padres, abuelos, primos) los trataba (o los trato) por "tú" y al resto (tíos) por "usted"; igualmente a vecinos, maestros, profesores, médicos, etc.
También quería decir que no me agrada la moda actual de tratar a todo el mundo por "tú", me estoy refiriendo al trato con las personas mayores, con los profesores, con profesionales (médicos, dependientes, empleados, etc.). En los países latinoamericanos son más respetuosos con el trato personal. No obstante, entre personas de la misma edad y relativamente jóvenes es bastante normal el tuteo; en España no sería normal su uso entre compañeros de estudios o de trabajo menores de 35 o 40años.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Lo siento por "resucitar" este hilo viejo pero la verdad es que este tema me interesa mucho. Acá en Costa Rica todos hablan de 'usted'. Se ustedean los profesores, amigos, niños, criadas etc. Nunca he escuchado a alguien decir 'tú'. A veces escucho el 'vos' pero no mucho, por lo menos donde yo vivo...


----------



## Ana_Fi

Lo que yo he observado es esto (en España, se entiende):
1. Los niños tratan de usted a cualquiera que les parezca "mayor" y que no conozcan ni sea familiar suyo. Eso incluye a las personas de 25 años, ya que para un niño son "mayores" (lo he vivido en carne propia, jajaja);
2. Los adolescentes parece que tienden a usar el "tú" cuando no deben (aunque no todos), y lo usan incluso en situaciones en las que claramente habría que decir "usted";
3. Los jóvenes (pongamos hasta los 35-40, pero que nadie se me ofenda) se tratan de "tú" entre ellos aunque no se conozcan, aunque a veces dudan entre usar el "tú" y el "usted", pero parece que está más de moda el "tú". Entre profesionales también usan "tú" si trabajan juntos;
4. Los adultos, digamos de más de 40 años, usan más el "usted", pero no con los que son mucho más jóvenes que ellos. Entre profesionales... ya no lo sé decir, porque siempre he tenido por compañeros a gente joven o a personas que se conocían de toda la vida;
5. Los ancianos usan "usted" con todo el mundo excepto con los niños y adolescentes.

Situaciones en las que yo soy incapaz de decir "tú" aunque lo intente:
- cuando hablo con un anciano que no es familiar mío;
- cuando hablo con los padres de mis amigos;
- cuando hablo con un cura, monja, etc. que no sea muy, muy joven;
- con algunos de mis profesores, en función de la cercanía que transmitieran en clase;
- cuando hablo con alguien que no conozco por teléfono (para pedir información de un hotel, para reclamar a la compañía telefónica, etc.).

Yo tengo 28 años y me parece mal que se generalice el uso del "tú". Considero el "usted" como un símbolo de respeto, pero sé que hay gente de mi edad que no le da tanta importancia a esto, de hecho piensan al contrario que yo. Para gustos, los colores


----------



## gatogab

Cuando viví en Chile, con mi '_polola'_ nos dábamos de _Usted._
También mis padres usaban esta forma entre ellos. Me parecía forma de afecto y respeto al mismo tiempo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ana_Fi said:


> Lo que yo he observado es esto (en España, se entiende):
> 1. Los niños tratan de usted a cualquiera que les parezca "mayor" y que no conozcan ni sea familiar suyo. Eso incluye a las personas de 25 años, ya que para un niño son "mayores" (lo he vivido en carne propia, jajaja);
> 2. Los adolescentes parece que tienden a usar el "tú" cuando no deben (aunque no todos), y lo usan incluso en situaciones en las que claramente habría que decir "usted";
> 3. Los jóvenes (pongamos hasta los 35-40, pero que nadie se me ofenda) se tratan de "tú" entre ellos aunque no se conozcan, aunque a veces dudan entre usar el "tú" y el "usted", pero parece que está más de moda el "tú". Entre profesionales también usan "tú" si trabajan juntos;
> 4. Los adultos, digamos de más de 40 años, usan más el "usted", pero no con los que son mucho más jóvenes que ellos. Entre profesionales... ya no lo sé decir, porque siempre he tenido por compañeros a gente joven o a personas que se conocían de toda la vida;
> 5. Los ancianos usan "usted" con todo el mundo excepto con los niños y adolescentes.


 
Creo que has hecho una muy buena descripción del uso del tú y el usted en España, aunque en el punto 5 yo diría que los ancianos usan el usted con desconocidos, ya que con sus amigos y familiares usan el tú, pero es cierto que con desconocidos o personas conocidas con las que no tienen mucha familiaridad usan el usted.
Lógicamente, los ancianos usan el usted tal como se usaba en España hace más de 50 años.

En cuanto al uso de los mayores de 40 años ( yo lo soy) entre compañeros de trabajo se usa el tú, salvo con algún superior jerárquico mucho mayor que uno, digamos de 60 años.
A veces si el superior jerárquico es un joven de 30 y el empleado un señor de 60, éste último tiende a tratar de usted al superior, pero muchas veces éste le dice que lo trate de tú. Así ocurre al menos en mi empresa.


----------



## elliest_5

hola!

 Queria preguntarles sobre el uso de "vos" en Colombia: yo he hablado con Colombianos  y tambien he visto television y peliculas Colombianas y me parece que nunca habia escuchado un Colombiano hablar con "vos". Sin embargo, acabo de ver unos episodios de la serie "Sin tetas no hay paraiso" (la version Colombiana) y not_é_ que algunas veces lo usan. Entonces me pregunto si en Colombia (y quizas en otras paises tambien) el uso de "vos" es caracteristico de una habla como "slang"/"argot" de las calles o algo asi (not_é_  que los que mas lo usaban en esta serie eran los "malandros" y los mafiosos)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

elliest_5 said:


> hola!
> 
> Queria preguntarles sobre el uso de "vos" en Colombia: yo he hablado con Colombianos y tambien he visto television y peliculas Colombianas y me parece que nunca habia escuchado un Colombiano hablar con "vos". Sin embargo, acabo de ver unos episodios de la serie "Sin tetas no hay paraiso" (la version Colombiana) y not_é_ que algunas veces lo usan. Entonces me pregunto si en Colombia (y quizas en otras paises tambien) el uso de "vos" es caracteristico de una habla como "slang"/"argot" de las calles o algo asi (not_é_ que los que mas lo usaban en esta serie eran los "malandros" y los mafiosos)


Mejor te lo podrá contestar un colombiano, pero no, nada que ver las características de esos personajes con el voseo, es un tema *puramente regional *(Colombia presenta una variedad muy grande en materia de lengua y acentos, que a poco de vivir allí uno aprende a distinguir). En Antioquia y otras zonas y ciudades más o menos cercanas del eje cafetero, el voseo es *absolutamente normal en la comunicación oral.* En cambio, no es para nada practicado en otras zonas de Colombia, incluyendo la capital (excepto que se trate de paisas que estén viviendo fuera de Antioquia, lógico). Riqueza en la diversidad.
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

> "¡Oye, vos no tenís idea de lo que estái diciendo!"


Una frase así no es difícil escucharla en Chile.


----------



## Istriano

*Usted *can be used informally, as said before: in Costa Rica, and by some people from Colombia and Chile.

In Costa Rica *vos *is being phased out, and *Usted *is becoming a pronoun similar to English *you *(it can be used both formally and informally) which is similar to *você *in most of Brazil.

If the rule is: *Usted *is always formal, we should know that there are exceptions to any rule: in Costa Rica *Usted *can be both formal and informal (just like English *you*), and in Colombia and Chile many people won't mind if you address them with *Usted *in an informal situation.

A nice song with *Usted *in the title (by Alexandre Pires): _Usted se me llevó la vida_

Discúlpenme por escribir en inglés. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_39tfXzWr8


----------



## elliest_5

Istriano said:


> *Usted *can be used informally, as said before: in Costa Rica, and by some people from Colombia and Chile.



No solamente en Colombia y Chile...creo que en muchos paises de America latina "usted" se usa informalmente...por lo menos estoy segura sobre Mexico y Venezuela. Parece que en _América _latina, donde se usa "vos", "usted" es la forma formal pero si "vos" no se usa  entonces "usted" es informal. Imaginanse que en Venezuela por ejemplo, hasta los padres hablan a sus hijos de "usted".

Y sobre lo que yo habia preguntado: acabo de comprobar lo que dijo Adolfo (gracias por responder!  ) en la dicha serie, se supone que los personajes viven en Pereira y por eso usan "vos" aunque en _Bogotá_ no se usa.


----------



## Istriano

My best friend is from Cali (Colombia) and in the Southwest of Colombia *vos *is the pronoun used, not *tú*.


----------



## tickle

elliest_5 said:


> No solamente en Colombia y Chile...creo que en muchos paises de America latina "usted" se usa informalmente...por lo menos estoy segura sobre Mexico y Venezuela.


I don't think that's true. As far as I know there are only a few specific places where "usted" is the dominant second person singular pronoun, Costa Rica being one of them. Certainly in Mexico most people use "tú".


----------



## gatogab

tickle said:


> I don't think that's true. Certainly in Mexico most people use "tú".


 
En una película mexicana una pareja, luego haber hecho el amor, conversaban de esto y del otro, dándose de "usted".


----------



## tickle

gatogab said:


> En una película mexicana una pareja, luego haber hecho el amor, conversaban de esto y del otro, dándose de "usted".


Pero adivinaría que antes de casarse se tuteaban. Por lo que he leído sobre el tema, lo mismo solía pasar en muchos lugares: durante el noviazgo se tuteaban pero al casarse empezaba a tratarse de usted.

But I think that's a different case to somewhere like Costa Rica, where "usted" is the dominant second person singular pronoun.


----------



## leticiam85

En Argentina 'voseamos' todo el tiempo. El TÚ no se utiliza para nada.
Pasamos de la informalidad del VOS a la formalidad del USTED.
VOS es utilizado en todos los ámbitos. Entre jóvenes, familiares, conocidos, amigos.
En mi caso particular, trato de USTED a aquellas personas mayores desconocidas y jefes.
Si voy al supermercado, por ejemplo, no trato de USTED a los empleados al hacerles alguna pregunta, a no ser que sean personas mayores. Esto no significa que sea una falta de respeto, es simplemente una costumbre.
Saludos!
Leticia


----------



## MOMO2

leticiam85 said:


> En Argentina 'voseamos' todo el tiempo. El TÚ no se utiliza para nada.
> Pasamos de la informalidad del VOS a la formalidad del USTED.
> VOS es utilizado en todos los ámbitos. Entre jóvenes, familiares, conocidos, amigos.
> En mi caso particular, trato de USTED a aquellas personas mayores desconocidas y jefes.
> Si voy al supermercado, por ejemplo, no trato de USTED a los empleados al hacerles alguna pregunta, a no ser que sean personas mayores. Esto no significa que sea una falta de respeto, es simplemente una costumbre.
> Saludos!
> Leticia


 
*A lo que ha dicho Leticia añado que si mirais las tablas de los verbos al final del DRAE (yo tengo la edición XXII) vereis que tanto el tú como el vos aparecen, con los verbos conjugados según el caso (tú eres/tienes, vos sos/tenés etc...)*


----------



## ManPaisa

Confirmo lo que dice Adolfo.

El _vos_ en Colombia es regional.  En Medellín lo usan desde las señoras más encumbradas hasta los peores maleantes.  Nada que ver con jerga de la calle ni distinciones socioeconómicas.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Algo que me pasó muy recientemente: estaba viendo un partido de fútbol vivo con un amigo mío y un pibe se me acercó y me trató de usted y eso me ofendió (sólo tengo 17 años). No sé por qué eso me ofendía pero no me gustaba para nada que me hablara de usted. Le tenía que decir que me hablase de vos-tú porque.....no sé por qué pero no podía dejar que me hablara así. Era muy raro. Os ofende que alguien os trata de usted?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Sé que a muchos mexicanos les desagrada que los traten de "usted" en contextos familiares, de confianza o amistad.

En Costa Rica, en cambio, le dicen usted hasta al perro, así que nadie se siente ofendido. Acerca de esto, recuerdo un comentario de cierto profesor de castellano, quien opinaba que para pedir la mano de una muchacha era mucho más hermoso tratarla de usted: _"¿Usted se casaría conmigo?"_... Imagino que todo depende de cada persona.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## elliest_5

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sé que a muchos mexicanos les desagrada que los traten de "usted" en contextos familiares, de confianza o amistad.
> 
> En Costa Rica, en cambio, le dicen usted hasta al perro, así que nadie se siente ofendido. Acerca de esto, recuerdo un comentario de cierto profesor de castellano, quien opinaba que para pedir la mano de una muchacha era mucho más hermoso tratarla de usted: _"¿Usted se casaría conmigo?"_... Imagino que todo depende de cada persona.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



Y hablando de Costa Rica, yo tuve una conversacion con una chica que era de alli y como ella se burlaba de los Argentinos, yo (muy inteligente!) le dije que ademas me parece gracioso como hablan ellos y como utilizan el "vos" y ella contesto que los Costaricanos (asi se llaman los habitantes de Costa Rica???) tambien dicen "vos" a veces...(oops!) 

Pero me parece un poco estrano que digan "vos" y  utilicen "usted" como informal al mismo tiempo, yo creia que donde se usa el "vos", el "usted" tiene sentido formal (como en Argentina)...Seria un asunto regional otra vez? (en algunas regiones de Costa Rica se usa el "vos" y en otras se usa el "usted" como informal?)


----------



## Ana_Fi

Yo ya me voy acostumbrando a que me traten de usted... En mi trabajo y por la calle no me pasa casi nunca, pero las dependientas de las tiendas, supermercados, perfumerías, etc. ya empiezan a ser más jóvenes que yo, y me tratan de usted. Las primeras veces me sorprendía mucho, pero ahora ya lo tengo asumido: si hay una dependienta que ronde los 20 años, me va a tratar de usted. No me molesta, claro que no tengo 17 años... 

Los naturales de Costa Rica se llaman _costarricenses_.


----------



## elliest_5

Ana_Fi said:


> Yo ya me voy acostumbrando a que me traten de usted... En mi trabajo y por la calle no me pasa casi nunca, pero las dependientas de las tiendas, supermercados, perfumerías, etc. ya empiezan a ser más jóvenes que yo, y me tratan de usted. Las primeras veces me sorprendía mucho, pero ahora ya lo tengo asumido: si hay una dependienta que ronde los 20 años, me va a tratar de usted. No me molesta, claro que no tengo 17 años...


Cierto que esto es un señal definitivo que has crecido: cuando los compañeros de tu hermana que tienen 10 años te tratan de usted y (aun peor) te llaman "señora" ...




Ana_Fi said:


> Los naturales de Costa Rica se llaman _costarricenses_.


Gracias!


----------



## ilyasnemo

Respecto al uso del 'usted' en España, Ana_Fi lo ha resumido muy bien. Pero hay una curiosidad lingüística que se podría añadir:

En Andalucía se usa el 'usted' y el 'tú' como en el resto de España (es decir, casi siempre 'tú', excepto para personas de 'respeto') cuando se habla en *singular*. Cuando se habla en *plural*, no obstante, en la forma de tuteo, se reemplaza el 'vosotros' por la palabra 'ustedes':  

¿Ustedes queréis tomar algo? 

Eso es tuteándose; no es una forma de respeto; lo indica que el verbo (queréis) se conjuga en segunda persona. 

Forma de respeto sería:

¿Ustedes quieren tomar algo?


----------



## Bashti

Creo que en general ha quedado bastante claro cómo utilizamos el tú y el usted los españoles aunque hay algunos matices según los grupos de edad.
Yo, que he pasado ya de los 70, me he ido acostumbrando a la generalización del tú que no acaba de entusiasmarme. Por supuesto, siempre ha sido la forma familiar de trato, al menos a lo largo de mi propia vida. Sin embargo, en ambientes de trabajo se solía mantener el usted independientemente de la edad. Yo creo que tiene sus ventajas porque establece una distancia de respeto. Es más fácil echar una bronca a un subordinado al que se trata de usted que a alguien a quien se trata de igual a igual y que podría responder en el mismo registro. Es más fácil para una mujer pararle los pies a un hombre (o viceversa) cuando existe ese espacio de respeto. 

En la actualidad, y dentro de mi grupo de edad, solemos tratar de usted a los empleados de la casa, a los dependientes de las tiendas, a los taxistas, a religiosos y a personas muy mayores. También a empleados del banco o de oficinas que tengamos que visitar, salvo si el trato llega a hacerse más cercano. La forma de saludarse en estos casos en un apretón de manos. Entre contemporáneos y en ambiente social nos damos dos besitos en el aire. En Canarias sólo uno, lo cual crea algunas indecisiones. Se produce un momento de confusión y alguien dice "Ay, no me había dado cuenta de que eres peninsular- o canario, en su caso". Como es natural, siempre hay excepciones. Yo suelo llamar cariñosamente de tú a gente muy joven que me responden de usted. Si se trata de hijos o nietos de amigos, les pido que me llamen de tú. Bueno, pues ya veo que me he enrollado un poco.

La verdad es que añoro la época en que cuando te casabas y te convertías de señorita en señora te empezaban a besar la mano. Yo enseñé a mis hijos a hacerlo (había todo un protocolo). Ahora, naturalmente, ni se les ocurre. Quedaría fatal.


----------



## Patricita

Esto opinaba Carreño en su Manual (aunque ya no aplica tanto), pero estoy de acuerdo en que la regla general es que las mujeres o personas de mayor edad son quienes deben tutear primero, si lo hacen, está bien que lo haga la otra parte.  Ya lo han dicho, pero estoy de acuerdo, en Colombia se utilizan las tres formas, aunque el más común ahora es el tú.

Ahhh otra cosa, cuando se utiliza el "don" (muy común aquí) o el titulo, Ingeniero, Abogado, etc. suena terrible tutear (pero lo he escuchado)

Es enteramente vulgar y grosero el tutear a una persona con quien no se tiene una
íntima confianza. Y aun mediando esta confianza, cuando por nuestra edad o categoría estemos seguros de que la persona con quien hablamos no habrá de tuteamos a nosotros,
abstengámonos de usar con ella de semejante tratamiento, el cual podría aparecer entonces
como una vana ostentación de superioridad. Está, sin embargo, admitido el tutear a los
inferiores, entre las personas de una misma familia, y cuando las relaciones entre superior e
inferior son tales, que éste no puede ver en ello sino una muestra de especial cariño.

Tan sólo en conversaciones privadas, y autorizados por una íntima confianza, podemos permitirnos tutear o tratar de usted a aquellas personas a quienes por su carácter o​por su empleo se deba un tratamiento especial.


----------



## vlazlo

Patricita said:


> Esto opinaba Carreño en su Manual (aunque ya no aplica tanto), pero estoy de acuerdo en que la regla general es que las mujeres o personas de mayor edad son quienes deben tutear primero, si lo hacen, está bien que lo haga la otra parte.  Ya lo han dicho, pero estoy de acuerdo, en Colombia se utilizan las tres formas, aunque el más común ahora es el tú.
> 
> Ahhh otra cosa, cuando se utiliza el "don" (muy común aquí) o el titulo, Ingeniero, Abogado, etc. suena terrible tutear (pero lo he escuchado)
> 
> Es enteramente vulgar y grosero el tutear a una persona con quien no se tiene una
> íntima confianza. Y aun mediando esta confianza, cuando por nuestra edad o categoría estemos seguros de que la persona con quien hablamos no habrá de tuteamos a nosotros,
> abstengámonos de usar con ella de semejante tratamiento, el cual podría aparecer entonces
> como una vana ostentación de superioridad. Está, sin embargo, admitido el tutear a los
> inferiores, entre las personas de una misma familia, y cuando las relaciones entre superior e
> inferior son tales, que éste no puede ver en ello sino una muestra de especial cariño.
> 
> Tan sólo en conversaciones privadas, y autorizados por una íntima confianza, podemos permitirnos tutear o tratar de usted a aquellas personas a quienes por su carácter o​por su empleo se deba un tratamiento especial.



Mi novia es bogotana pero su familia es del Valle de Cauca, y a mi me dice: usted, tú, vos, y su mercé (o su mercé lindo), dependiendo de la situación.  Normalmente, me tutea, pero a veces me vosea, me trata de usted, y si está de muy buena luna, me dice su mercé.  Sé muy bien en que aguas estoy por la forma que usa... ¡Cómo la adoro carajo!


----------



## Mate

Me parece, sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, que lo de Don Carreño se quedó un poquito atrás en el tiempo. Todo cambia muy rápido, cada día más rápido.


----------



## gatogab

vlazlo said:


> ¡Cómo la adoro carajo!


----------



## michita

Yo, hace mucho tiempo que llegué a la conclusión de que el respeto no está en el tú o en el usted. Se puede tratar de una forma muy irrespetuosa tratando de cualquiera de las maneras.
Hace tiempo trabajé de cara al público en la Administración y sólo trataba de usted a las personas mayores. Me parecía que tratarles de tú era una forma de darles confianza y de quitar el miedo que algunas personas que no frecuentan esos sitios, pueden llevar. También les pedía que me tutearan, si me trataban de usted. No recuerdo haber tenido ningún problema por eso; todo lo contrario: quería darles a entender que los que estábamos detrás del mostrador éramos personas, lo mismo que ellos y que estábamos allí para ayudarles. Y eso, sin duda, lo agradecían.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Yo, que soy de Argentina, uso el "usted" para ocasiones formales.  Cuando conozco a alguien en el trabajo, por ejemplo, no importa la edad.  A veces depende de quien se trate, porque no creo que para la formalidad sea función sin ecuánon tratar de "usted" al otro.  Cuando conocí a un directivo de alto rango de la empresa donde trabajo lo traté de "usted" y él enseguida me dio vía libre para tratarlo de tu (vos, yo hablo de vos).

A alguien en la vía pública, depende.  Si veo que es mucho mayor que yo entonces lo trato de "usted" pero en general tuteo a la gente.  Por mail con cuestiones laborales, a todo el mundo de "usted" hasta que veo que naturalmente el otro me empezó a tutear o que ya hemos entrado en confianza.  En un bar o en una disco no es común que la gente se trate de "usted" pero hay que entender que es una cuestión cultural, jamás me enojaría si alguien me trata de "usted", los mozos tienen esa costumbre, los empleados de los locales.  

Hay comercios, como varios en los que yo trabajé, que es política tratar de "usted" a todos por igual inclusive si el otro te trata de vos, unicamente cuando te piden que los tutees entonces podés hacerlo. En el foro a nadie trato de usted, aunque no nos conocemos ni conocemos las edades, esa es política mía y hasta ahora no he visto a nadie que lo haga conmigo.

El uso de "vos" presupone una confianza de cualquier tipo, no importa la edad ni la calidad de la intimidad.  El "usted" marca una distancia necesaria que hay que mantener en ciertas ocasiones.  La barrera la pone cada uno a su gusto, según su cultura y necesidad.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hola! Que` tal? 
En Rusia predomina el tratamiento de usted. Y yo los trato asi a los extranjeros tambien. Algunos me dicen:" TrAtame de tu" (el verbo tutear no me gusta), otros no me dicen nada. Me gusta la palabra Usted, tanto en castellano, como en ruso. Gracias por interesantisimo tema! Yelena. Rusia, Moscu`.


----------



## Realice

Patricita said:


> Y aun mediando esta confianza, cuando por nuestra edad o categoría estemos seguros de que la persona con quien hablamos no habrá de tuteamos a nosotros, abstengámonos de usar con ella de semejante tratamiento, el cual podría aparecer entonces como una vana ostentación de superioridad.


Curioso. Para mi padre ésta siempre fue una ley básica en el uso del tú y el usted, y justamente por la razón que ahí se dice. De hecho, era más fácil oírle hablar de tú a superiores que a subordinados.


----------



## cbrena

Realice said:


> Curioso. Para mi padre ésta siempre fue una ley básica en el uso del tú y el usted, y justamente por la razón que ahí se dice. De hecho, era más fácil oírle hablar de tú a superiores que a subordinados.



Cuando un superior me trata directamente de tú, aunque me cueste, intencionadamente le contesto de tú; de esta forma le queda muy claro que si quiere ese distanciamiento por mi parte (como subordinada profesional), también se lo exijo a él, aunque sea superior a mí profesionalmente.


----------



## Pixidio

Me parece que el voseo de los argentinos para nada obedece a esa regla de jerarquización. 
Sin ir más lejos, yo uso usted irónicamente, con sorna, con aquellas personas con las cuales generalmente uso el voseo. Puedo ustedear a mis amigos para indicarles que algo no va bien (obvio, conocen esta forma de hablar mía) "Está totalemente en lo cierto, Señor. (= estás hablando estúpideces, y de las buenas, desde que te ví)
Fuera de éso, no utilizo usted casí nunca, salvo para dirijirme a personas mayores que por el uso del idioma en su tiempo me tratan a mí de usted.
Y a la gente del foro me acostumbré a tutearla, con el tú, sí ya sé que soy medio trucho, como embajador argentino me muero de hambre...


----------



## asm

cbrena said:


> Cuando un superior me trata directamente de tú, aunque me cueste, intencionadamente le contesto de tú; de esta forma le queda muy claro que si quiere ese distanciamiento por mi parte (como subordinada profesional), también se lo exijo a él, aunque sea superior a mí profesionalmente.


Esto me parece muy interesante, de donde soy, la dirección solo va en un sentido. De esta manera un profesor le habla a sus alumnos de tú, mientras que los alumnos hacen lo propio con usted. El jefe le habla a la secretaria de tú, mientras que ella le contesta con usted; no es así si el subordinado es significativamente mayor al suprevisor.
Interesante.


----------



## krloszz

Yo tengo 20 años, y generalmente uso el Tú con personas de mi edad hasta unos 10 años más... además de mi familia, incluso con mis abuelos (mi abuelo se ofende que le hable de usted... moderno el viejo ). Mis padres también hablan de tú a sus padres (aunque de usted a sus suegros), aunque recuerdo que mi mamá a su abuelita le hablaba de usted (cabe decir que era una persona nacida en 1910, lo cual es comprensible).

El usted lo reservo para gente mayor, tanto desconocida como conocida (exceptuando familia y personas muy cercanas a mis padres), como por ejemplo padres de mis amigos o dependientes en negocios. Con los maestros es algo particular, muchos chicos de mi edad les hablan a todos de tú, aunque a mí en lo personal me suena mal... no sé, más que respeto a veces percibo el usted como una forma de guardar las distancias, por lo que a la gran mayoria de mis profesores les llamo de usted... menos a aquellos que me piden tutearlos (supongo se sienten viejos xD).

Esa es mi apreciación personal, aunque debo de decir que el tú se esta generalizando bastante entre los de mi edad; además, México es bastante grande como para generalizar... en general siento que los norteños tutean más, mientras que muchas personas de comunidades indígenas hablan de usted (me sorprende que chicos de mi edad me hablen de usted); en el caso de Chiapas y partes de Tabasco (cerca de Guatemala) utilizan el vos, aunque parece ser que las nuevas generaciones utilizan más el tú y el vos lo reservan como un tratamiento familiar (algo como en el centro y norte utilizamos el famosísimo _wey (güey)_).

Espero haya ayudado mi aporte!


----------



## nagchampa

Hola a todos

Un pequeño cambio de tema...

Esta pregunta se dirigida al los latinoamericanos que han estado en España. Sin embargo, si los de España tienen unos pensamientos acerca de este tema me interesaría saber sus opiniones.

I'm going to write in English for speed's sake (perdón).

When you're in Spain where 'vosotros' is used do you also try to use the vosotros form or just stick to the usual latin american use of 'ustedes'? Would it be considered rude for you, as latinoamericanos, to continue using ustedes among those Spaniards that you would be familiar with? Even if they knew you were from a Latin American country where vosotros is not customary?

The small amount of Spanish that i've learned, I picked up in South America and I never had to use or learn vosotros conjugations so when I go to Spain I often have to excuse myself among people my age group by saying that I wouldn't know how to communicate otherwise and by no means do I want to create any distance between myself and them. I'm just just curious as to how native latin americans deal with this difference.

Gracias de antemano

No duden en escribirme en español si quieren


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

nagchampa said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Un pequeño cambio de tema...
> 
> Esta pregunta se dirigida al los latinoamericanos que han estado en España. Sin embargo, si los de España tienen unos pensamientos acerca de este tema me interesaría saber sus opiniones.
> 
> I'm going to write in English for speed's sake (perdón).
> 
> When you're in Spain where 'vosotros' is used do you also try to use the vosotros form or just stick to the usual latin american use of 'ustedes'? Would it be considered rude for you, as latinoamericanos, to continue using ustedes among those Spaniards that you would be familiar with? Even if they knew you were from a Latin American country where vosotros is not customary?
> 
> The small amount of Spanish that i've learned, I picked up in South America and I never had to use or learn vosotros conjugations so when I go to Spain I often have to excuse myself among people my age group by saying that I wouldn't know how to communicate otherwise and by no means do I want to create any distance between myself and them. I'm just just curious as to how native latin americans deal with this difference.
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> No duden en escribirme en español si quieren


 
No vas a tener problemas, menos aun siendo extranjero ya que en general los españoles somos muy comprensivos con los que no son hispanohablantes y toleramos perfectamente que su español no sea perfecto o que, como en este caso, uses fórmulas del idioma que no son habituales en la España peninsular pero sí en otras zonas.

Al principio a los españoles les va a resultar raro, pero rápidamente, más aun si lo explicas, van a comprender el uso de ustedes.

Supongo que sabes que los españoles usamos el "ustedes" en el trato formal, por lo que conocemos perfectamente su uso.

De todos modos, si vienes a España y estás un tiempo aquí, estoy seguro de que en poco tiempo tú mismo vas a aprender a usar el "vosotros" y su conjugación y lo podrás usar del mismo modo que se usa en España.


----------



## nagchampa

Muchas gracias Pablo 



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Supongo que sabes que los españoles usamos el "ustedes" en el trato formal, por lo que conocemos perfectamente su uso.



Claro. ¿Y que piensas con los latinoamericanos que visitan España? En tu experiencia cuando están en tu país, ¿tratan de usar la forma vosotros o regresan a su posición por defecto y usan 'ustedes'? Y si lo hacen esto ¿cuál es la reacción de ustedes? ¡Perdón!, de VOSOTROS


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

nagchampa said:


> Muchas gracias Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> Claro. ¿Y que piensas con los latinoamericanos que visitan España? En tu experiencia cuando están en tu país, ¿tratan de usar la forma vosotros o regresan a su posición por defecto y usan 'ustedes'? Y si lo hacen esto ¿cuál es la reacción de ustedes? ¡Perdón!, de VOSOTROS


 
Vemos totalmente normal que los latinoamericanos usen el ustedes. Nadie se sorprende y se acepta con naturalidad.

Si llevan mucho tiempo viviendo en España,algunos tienden por mimetismo, no por obligación, a usar el vosotros en algunas ocasiones. Se les pega, lo cual también es normal


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Aunque el español no es mi primera lengua, he adquirido cierto uso de tú/vos/usted. 

En general, tuteo a poca gente: a mis amigos/conocidos de la prepa, a personas obviamente menor que yo y a bebes.

Hablo de usted a: cualquier desconocido, los padres de mis amigos, mis profesores, mujeres en general a menos que tengamos una conexión, y cualquier persona que merece respeto. Además, tiendo a hablar de usted a mis compañeros cuando estamos en clase/trabajando; siento que hemos de mostrar respeto el uno al otro en el ámbito laboral.

Hablo de vos a mis amigos más intimos y hombres de ''mala fama''. 

Pero me es dificilísimo tutear a ciertas mujeres lo cual de vez en cuando me impide hablarles. :/


----------



## paradoxa4

Es simple, en mi país tenemos tú y vos, depende de la región. A mi me gusta usar el tú.

Sencillamente fijate la manera en que hablan en cierto país, y habla como ellos.


----------



## nand-o

nagchampa said:


> Muchas gracias Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> Claro. ¿Y que piensas con los latinoamericanos que visitan España? En tu experiencia cuando están en tu país, ¿tratan de usar la forma vosotros o regresan a su posición por defecto y usan 'ustedes'? Y si lo hacen esto ¿cuál es la reacción de ustedes? ¡Perdón!, de VOSOTROS


Hola:
Es que realmente, *todas* las formas son originarias de España, incluso el voseo (el tradicional, me refiero, que es como el argentino, pero sin quitarle la "i") Muchas formas que se oyen en América, todavía se usan en las zonas de España donde se originaron. Esas y otras intermedias: "Ustedes sus vais a dormir"  

Recientemente una cadena de supermercados ha obligado a las cajeras (chicas de unos veinte años) a dirigirse de usted a todo el mundo. Ninguna ha tenido el más mínimo problema.

A la hora de modificar el uso habitual, bien sea por parte de españoles que van del norte al sur o viceversa, o de hispanoamericanos, pues la verdad es que se suele pegar mucho. Es que no son formas que nos sean completamente ajenas a ninguno.

Lo que *sí molesta muchísimo*, no es la conjugación del verbo -"sos" "eres" "es"- que uses *sino el uso constante del pronombre: "tú" "vos" "usted"* (costumbre propia de norteamericanos y europeos del Este. Muchos británicos, los alemanes, los italianos y la mayoría de los franceses sí lo entienden)


----------



## Mate

nand-o said:


> Lo que *sí molesta muchísimo*, no es la conjugación del verbo -"sos" "eres" "es"- que uses *sino el uso constante del pronombre: "tú" "vos" "usted"* (costumbre propia de norteamericanos y europeos del Este. Muchos británicos, los alemanes, los italianos y la mayoría de los franceses sí lo entienden)


Perdón, Nando, pero esta última parte no la entendí. 
¿Qué es lo que les molesta a quiénes y por qué? ¿Podés ampliar un poquito?

Gracias


----------



## nagchampa

Mate said:


> Perdón, Nando, pero esta última parte no la entendí.



Yo tampoco


----------



## paradoxa4

Mate said:


> Perdón, Nando, pero esta última parte no la entendí.
> ¿Qué es lo que les molesta a quiénes y por qué? ¿Podés ampliar un poquito?
> 
> Gracias



Para todos nosotros los hispanohablantes, lo que a nosotros nos molesta, es que los demás siempre nos hablen a nosotros diciendonos el pronombre a cada rato, pues si tú vas a decir un verbo en español, con la conjugación del mismo es suficiente, o eso es lo que yo creo.

¿Estás tú de acuerdo con lo que yo acabo de decirte a tí?


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
Sí, claro: "yo viene a México, para así yo aprender como ustedes hablan y así yo poder repertir la forma en que ustedes pronuncian"
El uso del pronombre personal delante de todos y cada uno de los verbos, consigue que se pierda la posibilidad de enfatizar la persona en un caso concreto y a mí me llega a sacar de quicio.


----------



## Mate

nand-o said:


> Hola:
> Sí, claro: "yo viene a México, para así yo aprender como ustedes hablan y así yo poder repertir la forma en que ustedes pronuncian"
> El uso del pronombre personal delante de todos y cada uno de los verbos, consigue que se pierda la posibilidad de enfatizar la persona en un caso concreto y a mí me llega a sacar de quicio.


Ahora entiendo, gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

> yo viene a México, para así yo aprender como ustedes hablan y así yo poder repertir la forma en que ustedes pronuncia*r*


En esta frase en "_indio_" (siempre doblaban a los indios hablando con infinitivos, sin flexión verbal), normal en un extranjero con poco dominio del español a quien (sobre todo si es nativo en inglés) la sutileza y complicación de la conjugación española se le escapa, los *pronombres personales* actúan, como en inglés como *morfemas de persona*. Con buena voluntad todo se admite. Los *purismos* lingüísticos en el *habla* (adecuada al contexto) son absurdos y denotan una cierta falta de apertura mental.


----------



## ninux

En Chile, (como ya han escrito)
Prefieren dar del usted/ustedes, también entre amigos y familiares ("Usted, compadre", "¿Mamá, usted quiere té?). Esta forma también se prefiere en Perú (basta leer un cuento de M.Vargas LLosa, por ejemplo)
Es más: el tú en Chile casi no se usa. El vos es *despectivo* ("¿Qué querí vo' guevon?) o se usa entre la gente de baja sociedad (jerga coa). Entonces, cuidado al viajar a Chile y hablar como Argentino. ¡Si se le ocurre vosear le van a sacar la cresta!


----------



## Ibermanolo

nagchampa said:


> Muchas gracias Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> Claro. ¿Y que piensas con los latinoamericanos que visitan España? En tu experiencia cuando están en tu país, ¿tratan de usar la forma vosotros o regresan a su posición por defecto y usan 'ustedes'? Y si lo hacen esto ¿cuál es la reacción de ustedes? ¡Perdón!, de VOSOTROS



Algunos siguen utilizando siempre "ustedes" y otros cambian al "vosotros" y lo utilizan siempre (incluso cuando un español diría"ustedes").


----------



## nagchampa

Interesante, Iber...

Gracias


----------

